# Kentucky Lake advice



## fishhuntnfire

Hey guys me and two of my buddies are going to Kentucky Lake march 22 to 26. Our main goal is to get into the crappie and maybe some bass or anything else that is biting. Was wondering if anybody had any advice of areas of the lake to fish as well as recommended lodging. I realize this is a huge lake and any help narrowing down the area and what to expect fishing wise is greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Harbor Hunter

Blood River and Jonathon Creek are both excellent for crappies,as well as bass.I would either stay at The Moors,or Bear Creek Resort.


----------



## cedar1

a few years back we hammered the crappies right in moors marina


----------



## todd61

Going down on the 20th.Staying at High Ridge Resort on Jonathan creek.


----------



## fishin4five

I second the Blood River. I've also done well in some of the larger bays on the east side up north. I'll be heading down March 23-27 with a couple buddies as well. We'll probably spend most of our time on Barkley. Good luck!


----------



## triton189

fishhuntnfire said:


> Hey guys me and two of my buddies are going to Kentucky Lake march 22 to 26. Our main goal is to get into the crappie and maybe some bass or anything else that is biting. Was wondering if anybody had any advice of areas of the lake to fish as well as recommended lodging. I realize this is a huge lake and any help narrowing down the area and what to expect fishing wise is greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance.


We have been going down to KY Lake for the past 12 years. We fish Jonathan's Creek around the second week in April. We stay at the Sportsman's Anchor Resort. The cottages over look the lake. However, they are nothing fancy. The marina on the other hand is great! It is the cleanest I have scene. Check out my album on here as we have caught some three pounders down there.


----------



## dustin

I am going down with fishuntnfire, any suggestions on what rig / bait to use or what has been effective for you guys in the past. This is our first trip down, don't really know what to expect. Any recommendations on a bait shop once we get down there?

Thanks


----------



## howellin4

http://www.kentuckylake.com/fishing/reports.shtml The reports should keep you up to date. My dad and I are headed down the 20th-23rd. Good luck.


----------



## triton189

dustin said:


> I am going down with fishuntnfire, any suggestions on what rig / bait to use or what has been effective for you guys in the past. This is our first trip down, don't really know what to expect. Any recommendations on a bait shop once we get down there?
> 
> Thanks


Road Runners-1/8 Size- I like to add the Southern Pro curly tail jig. Favorite colors are Red Body & Char tail. It is actually called Ky Lake Killer from Southern Pro. The other color I like is Black Body & Chart Tail. You can troll or as the southern people refer to it as long lining. (GPS Speed 1-1.4) You can also cast for them. Either way has been productive for us over the years. If you have any other questions send me a PM. I will be done with three other boats April 15th-20th. Can't wait....!


----------



## jwm86_09

My dad and I are headed down to Cypress Springs Resort in Tennessee march 20-24 looking to find some bass. Heard they were on jerkbaits. Any advice on color patterns and what type of water to fish?


----------



## WALGILL

We are heading to Blood River the 16-23 ad staying at Wildcat Creek campground. We have been going there for the last 9 years and have a great time getting into the crappies. I t all depends on mother nature and what the TVA does with the water levels. Good luck Walgill!


----------



## fishhuntnfire

Thanks to all of you for the advice, much appreciated! We ended up going with kentucky beach resort on the blood river, so now lets just hope the weather and fish cooperate. Thanks again.


----------



## todd61

Just got back from KY Lake.The weather was great except for the wind. 75 -80 degrees and partly cloudy. The fishing wasn't so great. Did manage a few large mouth. The biggest was about 5lbs. Don't have pics because I had to use a disposable camera.


----------



## howellin4

Same as todd, just got back from KY Lake. The wind was terrible but the warm weather was a welcome change. The lake was 9' above summer pool and everything was flooded. Fish were scattered everywhere but we did manage a few. 21 nice white crappie...all were big with no throw backs. Highlight was the "bonus" fish. A 6 + lbs smallmouth. I've caught few 5lbs largemouths , but this was by far my best bass. A thanks goes out to our guide Craig Hipsher.


----------



## jwm86_09

We just got back from Paris Tennessee. The wind was howling so we had to fish back in the flooded timber. We had a limit each of the three days. I caught this big female on a 3/8 white spinnerbait slow rolling across staging flats. The cast previous I hooked into a 9+ drum and I made my heart race with the fight it gave. The trip was awesome and will def go back next year.


----------



## Avid

Thanks for the report and was going to head out tomorrow. Nice crappies and bass fish pictures by the way. 

bump for you


----------



## chaunc

Just got back from Ky lake saturday. Fishing was slow but we managed to put some nice crappies in the livewell. Very relaxing trip. This was the earliest we've ever gone down. Would like to go back for a few days in april to fish the spawn. Here's a couple pics of T.O. and me with some of the catch.


----------



## Insco

Great lookin fish Chaunc. 100 watt and i are headin down in mid April. Can't wait.


----------



## triton189

Great Looking Fish...! I will be at Jonathan's Creek April 16th-20th.

Good Luck!


----------



## chaunc

Insco and Triton, i'm heading back down on the 10th for 5 more days. Staying at Kenlake resort and using the ramp there at kenlake marina. If you're in the area, look for the microspoons boat. I may make a few trips north to jonathon creek too. Hope to see some fellow OGF there.


----------



## kingofpercha

I am heading down to Paris Landing tommorrow, to fish for 4 days. I can't wait, hopefully the weather cooperates


----------



## chaunc

Hope you have a great trip. Dont hesitate to fish deep if the weather sucks. Found ours in 27ft.


----------



## Insco

We will be down at cypress. Looks like we will be arriving just after you leave. Hope we aren't too late.


----------



## bman

I'll be down there next week thurs thru sunday. Mostly bass fishing unless the crappie bite is silly. Been going there for 28 years now-my fav bass lake. Btw, EXCELLENT smallie from a few posts back! The one in my avatar came from KY Lake as did most of my top 10 bass. We don't catch many smallies anymore but the ones we do usually are quality fish.

Will be fishing mid-lake and maybe blood river but it gets super-crowded in the spring there so I may stay away. I actually prefer late fall but spring is a great time for a 6lb+ fish. Last spring I got a 6-3 and my buddy got a 6-5.

If you can't tell from my post, I am excited about fishing next week! Say hi if you see my boat.


----------



## chaunc

I'll be down tuesday thru friday in the aurora area. Hope the bite lakewide heats up by then.


----------



## triton189

I will be down next Saturday April 16th through Wednesday the 20th. Just hope mother nature cooperates...! We stay at Sportsman Anchor resort on Jonthan Creek. Black Chevy Avalanche/Red & Triton Walley Boat if you want to say HI.


----------



## bman

Accuweather shows mid-60s with chance of rain most of the days we'll be down there. Also looks like some big south winds....be careful out there! Really gets rough in the spring with a strong south wind whipping up the lake. At least it will keep the boat traffic on the lbl side down a bit.

Good luck! I will watch for OH registration numbers!


----------



## chaunc

bman said:


> Accuweather shows mid-60s with chance of rain most of the days we'll be down there. Also looks like some big south winds....be careful out there! Really gets rough in the spring with a strong south wind whipping up the lake. At least it will keep the boat traffic on the lbl side down a bit.
> 
> Good luck! I will watch for OH registration numbers!


Bman, i'll have PA numbers.


----------



## warden

Called 4/5 temp 56. Fishing slow. Talked to a friend in St.Louis today. Another big storm due fri/sat,be careful!!


----------



## chaunc

Got back home saturday evening. Had a pretty good trip last week. Started slow on tuesday and wednesday but decided to fish shallow on thursday and friday in the jonathon creek area and got limits of crappies both days and a half dozen redears to go with them. Fished rocky shorelines with a 1/32 oz white hair jig, a foot under a small weighted bobber.


----------



## bman

Nice job chaunc! I've never fished for redear but hear they are a ton of fun to catch and even better to eat.

We had a great trip. Over 50 fish on Friday and Saturday; 60+ on Thursday and kinda struggled more on Sunday with only 30 but better overall quality. Thursday and Friday were shortened days but it was "on". For the entire trip, we had 34 keepers in the boat over the 4 days of fishing. Not too many fish over 3lbs but did manage a few nice fish.










Barely crappie fished but did manage 4 typical monster KY lake crappie. The bass fishing was just stupid good for most of the trip I couldn't bring myself to put down my baitcaster for more than 20 minutes! I did see lots of crappie being brought in each night except Saturday when only the crazies went out and fished in the wind!


----------



## chaunc

Nice catch. Glad you had a great trip. I'm going back next month with a couple of my brothers. Should have a lot better weather by then. Too bad we have to come back north to this CRAPPY weather.


----------



## Marshall

Nice job guys looks like a fun time.


----------



## justflippin

Hey Bman,
I'm heading down there the first week of May. Do you u think the bite will still be on? From what I'm seeing is that there's a wave of fish that went on the beds but a bunch more are still hanging back in prespawn.
thanks.


----------



## bman

justflippin said:


> Hey Bman,
> I'm heading down there the first week of May. Do you u think the bite will still be on? From what I'm seeing is that there's a wave of fish that went on the beds but a bunch more are still hanging back in prespawn.
> thanks.


You will hit it at a great time. Should be full-blown spawn in another week or two. Keep in mind, I mostly fish mid-lake in/around Blood River. Most of the bass we caught were just getting into the shallows getting ready to do their thing. The great majority were males. I think the even the smaller 3lber in the photo above that my dad was holding (left side) was actually an old male. Very few fish had any signs of spawning (beat up tales, vents out, fins torn/bleeding) and most of the females we caught were loaded with eggs. There were some fish that were bedding just not a ton yet from what I saw.

I think the biggest trick with KY Lake in the spring is to not be tempted by the tons of buck bass you can catch each day that range from 12-15". I love catching tons of bass but sometimes you really need to change your game to find larger fish in the spring when they are in transition mode. Last week we probably spent a little too much time playing with the buck bass but after a long winter, what a way to break in the new season! Eventually, we change up tactics a little and start searching (and catching) some larger females. Then again, it's fun to sort thru the buck bass...you usually find a few nice fish mixed in every once in a while!

If it were me going back in two weeks, I'd pray for the water to be at least 359...a little higher would be great too. Makes for a better skinny water bite. It was around 358-358.5 when I was down there last week, which made a few of my spring spots too skinny to hold many fish. Good luck!


----------



## Bluebuster6912

hey JustFlippin Im gonna be down there the same week Im staying at Malcoms Where u stayin?


----------



## justflippin

Thanks for the info Bman!!! I'll post our results when I get back.

We're staying at fishtale lodge near the paris boat ramp. What part of the lake is malcoms? This is my first time to KY lake.


----------



## jkeeney20

Bman's report is pretty close to mine for this past weekend, although our 4 biggest fish were already started. They had bloody tails and all. But like he said, should be good spawn fishing these next couple weeks! Good luck


----------



## Bluebuster6912

Malcolm Creek Resort in kinda by the Moors Resort cheapest place i found $700 for a week


----------



## justflippin

We'll be there from May 2-7. If you see a blue and silver Triton with OH #'s say hi.


----------



## justflippin

Well high water isn't going to be a problem. Their predicing 363 by Friday and 367-368 by next Wednesday. I hope they don't shut the lake down.


----------



## bman

justflippin said:


> Well high water isn't going to be a problem. Their predicing 363 by Friday and 367-368 by next Wednesday. I hope they don't shut the lake down.


Two of my better recent spring were when the water was at 362 and 363. I wouldn't be too worried if you are fishing 360-363...anymore and it could simply be tough to get to the fish in many spots. Good luck-hopefully the conditions hold out for your trip. Biggest issue is the water in the Ohio River Valley. Imagine that's why they are holding back so much water.


----------



## justflippin

The TVA just changed it to 366 on Friday and I hear 371 by next wed. We may change lakes and go to Guntersville.


----------



## triton189

Got back last Wednesday from KY Lake. We were crappie fishing... One of the worst trips we have had in 12 years. Had one really good day on Sunday April 17th. Fished Jonathan Creek and had to fish towards the main lake to find decent water. Should have been better... surface temp 62 and overcast everyday with temps in the low 80's. 

Many guides are starting to speak up about the poor crappie fishing. One guide out of Paris was stating he had some customers ask for their money back it is so bad. The guides are saying they have had several bad spawns the last few years. Not sure about this as last year was one of our best years ever....?


----------



## bman

triton189 said:


> Got back last Wednesday from KY Lake. We were crappie fishing... One of the worst trips we have had in 12 years. Had one really good day on Sunday April 17th. Fished Jonathan Creek and had to fish towards the main lake to find decent water. Should have been better... surface temp 62 and overcast everyday with temps in the low 80's.
> 
> Many guides are starting to speak up about the poor crappie fishing. One guide out of Paris was stating he had some customers ask for their money back it is so bad. The guides are saying they have had several bad spawns the last few years. Not sure about this as last year was one of our best years ever....?


The crappie fishing is not even close to the way it was 20 yrs ago. Population seems down for years but I think the increased water clarity has also changed their location. They spawn way deeper than ever plus the population seems to be mostly black crappie. It's different. I will say though lots of people were catching them 2 weeks ago mid-lake. Even I caught a few and I barely fished for them. Even caught one of those "nascar" crappies...hybrid between a black and a white.

Justflippin...I think your plan to change plans is a good one. 366 is pretty bad, let alone even higher. Even if you could find and catch fish, they might close the lake due to debris at that level (likely in fact.)


----------



## eyefish22

Im going to be leaving for ky lake on the 30th for the Salmonoids classic. Im understand at high water levels the lake can be very dangerous but how do they go about shuting the lake down? Ive been so excited about this trip for awhile and now Im dreading it. Id sure be ticked to spend all that money on gas and not get the chance to win it back.


----------



## eyefish22

Never mind, I just got word that the canceled it.


----------

